# Wow, this place is dead.



## luvroftheWord (Jun 25, 2004)

No new updates since June 16? I guess everybody has finally gotten tired of the paedo-credo CT debate.


----------



## JWJ (Jun 25, 2004)

You are correct as I got sick of these agruments last year. No matter how one slices it, there will always be room for improvement on both sides.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 25, 2004)

[b:0eb80e9170]Craig wrote:[/b:0eb80e9170]
I guess everybody has finally gotten tired of the paedo-credo CT debate. 

...or, they may be re-evaluating their position. 

[group thinking]
Wow. I have to admit that they were right all along!
[/group thinking]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jun 25, 2004)

Also, take note of how many discussions in this forum are locked up.


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 25, 2004)

Craig, you have hit the nail on the head.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 25, 2004)

It was just going round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and.....whew. Had to stop there a second. So I locked them up. Needed some new stuff.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 25, 2004)

whats to argue 

blade


----------



## Scot (Jun 25, 2004)

What about my &quot;bapterian&quot; sign/seal post? I was hoping for more replies to that. I'm still not sure what my position is closest to.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jun 25, 2004)

I wasn't complaining at all. Just making observations.


----------



## Scot (Jun 25, 2004)

Good observation.

Actually, I kinda got excited to see a new post on this forum, only to find out that it was you making the observation that &quot;this place is dead.&quot;


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm pretty much in the same boat as Scot... I'm not sure where I stand on the issue and I'm trying to gather enough info to make an informed decision. At this point it doesn't seem to rank as a primary concern for me.

I'm afraid I don't know enough about the issue to argue either way.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 26, 2004)

[quote:ddb53d2daa][i:ddb53d2daa]Originally posted by SmokingFlax[/i:ddb53d2daa]
I'm pretty much in the same boat as Scot... I'm not sure where I stand on the issue and I'm trying to gather enough info to make an informed decision. At this point it doesn't seem to rank as a primary concern for me.

I'm afraid I don't know enough about the issue to argue either way. [/quote:ddb53d2daa]
Have you done a search on this forum (and in the theological forum since that is where these debates took place before the CT forum was made)? I don't think we have left any stone unturned in this debate. It has been argued from every angle possible. Seriously, I think we've discussed it so much that we could publish our discussion in several volumes. It's good to see but it does get old to see some of the same topics popping up over and over again with same results every time.


----------



## VanVos (Jun 26, 2004)

Remember there is more to CT the theology than modes of baptism. What about a disscussion on one of the covenants i.e. Noahic, Davidic, Aaronic? Also I have yet see a disscussion on the covenantalism and eschatology. Real the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 26, 2004)

[quote:ee9588b779][i:ee9588b779]Originally posted by VanVos[/i:ee9588b779]
Remember there is more to CT the theology than modes of baptism. What about a disscussion on one of the covenants i.e. Noahic, Davidic, Aaronic? Also I have yet see a disscussion on the covenantalism and eschatology. Real the possibilities are endless.  [/quote:ee9588b779]
Feel free to start one. Only do a search first just to see if it's been discussed before.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 27, 2004)

Puritansailor asked

Have you done a search on this forum (and in the theological forum since that is where these debates took place before the CT forum was made)?

I have looked at a few of them ...but this slow old computer that I have makes it hard to get the full threads to show up and that after a few/several minutes of hitting the refresh button... 

Drat! I guess I've been spoiled by being on a quicker connection previously and can't tolerate this sluggish set-up -I've been spoiled by technology!

You are right though -I've already learned a great deal by reading through many other posts here on the PB. Also, it seems like since I've discovered reformed theology that I've got a dozen other topics that also need to be investigated in a worthy manner. Everything I thought I understood seems to be warped by wrong theology. It's all pretty overwhelming at this point. I'm literally in a mode where I'm questioning my understanding of practically EVERYTHING outside of the resurrection. I'm going to be more cautious and studied this time around.
It's all really very humbling.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 27, 2004)

[quote:c2d2d18335][i:c2d2d18335]Originally posted by SmokingFlax[/i:c2d2d18335]
You are right though -I've already learned a great deal by reading through many other posts here on the PB. Also, it seems like since I've discovered reformed theology that I've got a dozen other topics that also need to be investigated in a worthy manner. Everything I thought I understood seems to be warped by wrong theology. It's all pretty overwhelming at this point. I'm literally in a mode where I'm questioning my understanding of practically EVERYTHING outside of the resurrection. I'm going to be more cautious and studied this time around.
It's all really very humbling. [/quote:c2d2d18335]
I can completely identify with you Christopher. I come from the same background as you. Just tear it all down and rebuild with the Word of God. It's a painful process but necessary and will reap many rewards. It's like climbing a mountain, it gets rough at times but the view gets better the higher you climb.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement Patrick. I guess I need to really be patient, I know that it can take years to really master any subject much less something as important as Biblical doctrine.


----------

